

How a no-holds-barred Russia-Ukraine cyberwar would play out - AJ72
http://www.itworld.com/internet/408459/defining-how-no-holds-barred-russia-ukraine-cyberwar-would-play-out

======
jmnicolas
Fear mongering at its finest ...

